# wlan mit rtl8180

## karabela

Hallo,

habe meine (billige  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) wlan karte von allnet mit rtl8180 (rev 20) chip durch Hilfe dieses Forums

schon so halbwegs installieren können.

hatte es zuvor mit dem ndiswrapper probiert.

sah auch ganz gut aus, nur das modul ndiswrapper wurde nicht erstellt, weiß leider nicht

warum, bin nach anleitung vorgegangen.

dann habe ich das ebuild entdeckt und gleich geemerged.

soweit so gut. funktioniert aber offensichtlich nicht mit 

den gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.10-r6. habe mir also die gentoo-sources

mit kernel 2.4.28 geholt und kompiliert. emerge rtl8180, eintragen der drei module in autoload, neustart

aber das letzte modul ieee80211_crypt_wep-r8180 lädt nicht. ifconfig zeigt auch keine neu schnittstelle an  :Question: 

--> ifconfig wlan0 (jetzt ist die schnittstelle da, mac adresse wird auch angzeigt). 

--> ifconfig wlan0 IP, bla bla...

--> iwconfig blabla

Das geht zwar, jedoch ohne verschlüsselung.

Wie schon gesagt habe ich das forum schon durchforstet. 

Wenn jemand schon neue erkenntnisse hat bzgl. rtl8180 dann bitte

her damit. mir ist auch eine lösung mit dem ndiswrapper recht.

hauptsache das teil geht mit verschlüsselung  :Crying or Very sad: 

thx

----------

## karabela

*push*

weiss inzwischen jemand was wg. rtl8180 unter kernel 2.6.* ?

oder unter kernel 2.4.* ABER mit verschlüsselung ?

oder mit ndiswrapper ?

help  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Ich habe auch eine wlan-PCMCIA Karte mit rtl8180, aber Gericom (noch slimmer?).

Es funkzioniert gut mit ndiswrapper-0.8 + kernel gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r*

Leider funkzioniert es nicht mit >=gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10.  ndiswrapper-0.8 kompiliert nicht. 

ndiswrapper-1.1 ladet gut, und das rote Licht (on) blitzt ein bischen, manchmal, aber das grüne (connected) absolut nichts!!!!  :Crying or Very sad:   Ich habe alles versucht. 

Wenn du kein kernel >2.6.8 brauchst, benutzt was ich gesagt habe.

Ich brauche keinen, aber ich möchte auf jeden Fall einen 2.6.10-11 benutzen. Dinge wie letzte version von hal brauchen es. So bitte ich auch HILFEEE  :Crying or Very sad: 

Noch mehr. Ich habe auch eine T-Sinus 111 PCMCIA karte, von T-Com (noch noch slimmer????  :Wink:  )

Anstatt die andere rtl... könnte ich diese benutzen, aber die habe ich NIE benutzen können. Aber ich bin sicher das in Deutschland noch jemand muss diese Karte haben  :Laughing: 

Ich habe versucht mit ndiswrapper, mit die Treiber von Kernel (hermes, orinoco...) und mit noch ein Paar die ich mich nicht genau erinnere. Nie könnte ich die in Betrieb nehmen. Vielleich habe ich diese Dinge falsch benutzt  :Embarassed: 

Kann jemand vielleich, für die rtl oder die sinus, einen mini-howto machen?? Bin ich der einzige in Deutschland den das nicht kann?? Geduld!!

Grüße, und vielen danke!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Imago

wie wärs wenn ihr oder einer von euch mal den fehler postet, wenn er das rtl8180 ebuild mit nem 2.6er kernel kompilert?  :Wink: 

dann liesse sich da schon eher helfen.

ich habs jedenfalls auch mit den aktuellen -mm sources(mit ein bisschen Handarbeit) gebacken gekriegt.

CU

 Imago

----------

## TieferFeld

Hi  :Smile:   Danke für deine Antwort!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Es gibt (fast) keinen Fehler. Es kompiliert wohl, kein Fehler damit. Das Problem kommt ein bischen später:

```
#modprobe r8180

------> OK, das rote Licht blinkt, es sucht Netz.

#modprobe  ieee80211_crypt-r8180

-----> Nichts besonderes, das rote Licht blinkt wie vor.

#modprobe ieee80211-r8180

-----> wie vor

#modprobe ieee80211_crypt_wep-r8180

FATAL: Error inserting ieee80211_crypt_wep_r8180 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/net/ieee80211_crypt_wep-r8180.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

(Fehler, aber ich weiß nicht ob das so wichtig ist)

```

Auf jeden Fall, das grüne Licht bleibt aus, d.h. keine IP, kein Netz. Ja, ich mache ifconfig, ich mache das selbe wie mit ndiswrapper und kernel 2.6.8, aber mit 2.6.11 geht nicht. Mit r8180 geht auch nicht bei 2.6.8.

Aber versuchen wir weiter... Noch eine Idee??  :Very Happy:   Es muss gehen!!  :Laughing: 

Tschüss

----------

## Imago

hmm was sagt denn dmesg was für ein symbol ihm denn genau fehlt?

ARC4 support im Kernel brauchst du IIRC für das WEP Modul.

aber nichtsdestotrotz sollte es dann eigentlich auch ohne wep support klappen.

Ich habe auch jene bewusste gericom wlan karte und es hat auf jeden Fall schon mal funktioniert, aber da ich meist "kabelgebunden" arbeite hab ich es längere Zeit nicht nicht mehr probiert.

Ich werd die Tage es noch mal versuchen(wenn ich die verflixten Klausuren hinter mir habe  :Wink: ),  vielleicht hat sich ja doch irgendwas am Kernel/o.ä. geändert.

CU

 Imago

----------

## TieferFeld

Danke  :Very Happy: 

Ich bin nicht zuhause, aber heute Abend werde ich probieren  :Smile: 

Es wäre sehr nett wenn du auch probierst  :Wink: 

Hast du keine Ahnung von die von T-Com??

Heute Abend "sprechen" wir weiter.

Tschüss  :Cool: 

----------

## karabela

 *TieferFeld wrote:*   

> Hi   Danke für deine Antwort!!  
> 
> Es gibt (fast) keinen Fehler. Es kompiliert wohl, kein Fehler damit. Das Problem kommt ein bischen später:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Genau das ist auch mein Fehler. Und unter dem 2.6er Kernel kann ich keines der Module laden (Module mit emerge rtl8180 geholt).

----------

## Imago

nochmal:

wenn ihr in eurer dmesg nachschaut was denn genau für ein symbol ihm fehlt haben wir wenigstens ne Chance den Übeltäter auszumachen, aber allein mit der msg das ein symbol unbekannt ist bringen wir da kein Licht ins Dunkle  :Wink: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Ich konnte nicht früher  :Embarassed: 

OK... 

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

r8180                  48012  0

ieee80211_r8180        29188  1 r8180

ieee80211_crypt_r8180     4484  1 ieee80211_r8180

# dmesg

...

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211-r8180: loading with WEP enabled.

Linux kernel driver for rtl8180-sa2400 based WLAN cards

Copyright (c) 2004-2005, Andrea Merello

rtl8180: Initializing module

rtl8180: Initializing proc filesystem

rtl8180: Configuring chip resources

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.0 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

rtl8180: Memory mapped space @ 0x20800000

rtl8180: Hardware frame sequence numbers disabled

rtl8180: Reported EEPROM chip is a 93c56 (2Kbit)

rtl8180: Card MAC address is 00:02:72:41:5f:d9

rtl8180: EEPROM version 102

rtl8180: RfParam: 5

rtl8180: Card reports RF frontend by Philips.

rtl8180: OK! Philips SA2400 radio chipset is supported.

rtl8180: Analog PHY found

rtl8180: Energy threshold: b

rtl8180: PAPE from CONFIG2: 6

rtl8180: Antenna A is default antenna

rtl8180: Antenna diversity is enabled

rtl8180: Carrier sense 1

rtl8180: 40-bit WEP is NOT supported in hardware

rtl8180: 104-bit WEP is NOT supported in hardware

rtl8180: IRQ 3

rtl8180: Not associated

rtl8180: Driver probe completed

rtl8180: Bringing up iface

rtl8180: Card successfully reset

rtl8180: Configuring CARDBUS registers

```

```
# modprobe ieee80211_crypt_wep-r8180

FATAL: Error inserting ieee80211_crypt_wep_r8180 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/net/ieee80211_crypt_wep-r8180.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

# dmesg

...

ieee80211_crypt_wep_r8180: Unknown symbol crypto_alloc_tfm

ieee80211_crypt_wep_r8180: Unknown symbol crypto_free_tfm

```

 :Smile: 

Auf jeden Fall... Solte es nicht ohne diesem Modul funktzionieren??

Grüße und Geduld!!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Freiburg

 *Quote:*   

> # dmesg 
> 
> ... 
> 
> ieee80211_crypt_wep_r8180: Unknown symbol crypto_alloc_tfm 
> ...

 

da ist der Schuldige, ich würde mal auf die Malingliste von dem Projekt gehen. Du bist sicher nicht der erste der den Fehler hat. 

Es gibt bestimmt schon einen Patch dafür, dann sollte das auch funktionieren...

----------

## Imago

hmm das Symbol is von der Kernel Crypto API. Die muss natürlich im Kernel aktiviert sein  :Wink: 

CU

 Imago

----------

## Imago

hmm so ich hab es eben ausprobiert, es klappt.

1. module laden

```

modprobe ieee80211_crypt_r8180

modprobe ieee80211_crypt_wep_r8180 

modprobe ieee80211_r8180

modprobe r8180

```

2. karte "aufwecken"

```

ifconfig wlan0 up

```

wenn ein AP/andere Sender in der Nähe ist, sollte jetzt schon die rote Lampe ab und an flackern.

3. am AP anmelden

wen ihr jetzt ein 

```

iwlist scan

```

macht, sollte der access point schon auftauchen.

etwa so:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wlan0     Scan completed :
> 
>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:0F:66:A7:2D:EC
> ...

 

wenn der AP die ESSID broadcastet, aus scan ablesen und

```

iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid>

```

wenn nicht, dann müsst ihr noch die MAC adresse vom AP angeben(die steht auch im Scan).

```

iwconfig wlan0 ap XX:XX:XX:XX

iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid>

```

(ob das so ist weil es protokollmäßig so sein muss oder weil der treiber es will, keine Ahnung.

 btw. irgendwie konnte ich auch nicht den Channel bzw die Frequenz von Hand setzen)

[optional]

  wenn ihr dann noch Verschlüsselung(es geht nur WEP!!) wollt:

```

  iwconfig wlan0 key <XXXXXXXX>

  
```

[/optional]

wenn ihr soweit seid, sollte auch die grüne lampe an der karte leuchten.

4. ip zuweisen

a) per dhcp

```
dhcpcd wlan0
```

b) manuell

```
ifconfig wlan0 broadcast 192.168.x.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 192.168.x.y
```

5. damit dann auch der verkehr über die netzwerkkarte geht:

```

route add default gw <router ip> dev wlan0

```

damit sollte dann alles laufen und ihr könnt das netzwerkkabel rausziehen bzw

```
ifconfig eth0 down
```

die netzwerkkarte deaktivieren.

CU

 Imago

----------

## TieferFeld

 :Embarassed: 

Ich hatte vergessen die Kernel Crypto API zu aktivieren  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   ...   :Embarassed:  !!!

OK... Dankeschön, vielen Danke...

Es geht!!

Noch ein mal  :Embarassed: 

Grüße

----------

## karabela

genial,

mir hat das mit der verschlüsselung im kernel gefehlt  :Rolling Eyes: 

das reicht mir jetzt erstmal, das es unter dem 2.4er kernel geht.

auf dem notebook brauche ich net immer den neuesten.

aber die anleitung für die einrichtung fürs wlan ist echt gut [Imago].

Danke.

LOL, ich sehe grad mein Leidensgenosse hatte das gleiche Problem  :Laughing: 

Also Danke an alle erstmal.

----------

